# Laparoscopic converted to Open Code needed for ICD-10



## liz_snyder (Oct 12, 2015)

I am having trouble finding the ICD-10 code for a laparoscopy procedure converted to open.  It was V64.41 in ICD-9.  
The GEM's I have used don't come up with anything so I am wondering if there isn't one.  
Any suggestions on an alternative code if there isn't a 1-1 crosswalk?  
I am not even sure what key word to use when I search in the index.  
Does anyone have any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## bonnies1103 (Nov 4, 2016)

*Laparoscopic Converted to Open Procedure*

I found it under Procedure (surgical)--> converted --> laparoscopic to open Z53.31.
It's in the 2017 ICD-10-CM.


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 4, 2016)

Correct. It was added in to ICD-10 effective for dates of service 10/1/16 and forward. For services prior to 10/1/16 there is no ICD-10 code to report


----------

